# Adding structure to state lakes



## Garyoutlaw77

I would like to add some man made structure to some of my favorite State Lakes but don't know what the Law says...


----------



## crappiedude

It's considered littering In Ohio and subject to fines. Only a problem if you get caught


----------



## Tiny Tim

Same here!! I was going to put some in the lake I fish and was told the same thing. I was told it would be littering to do so.


----------



## Whaler

Call the division of wildlife and tell them what and where you would like to add it and see if they will give you permission. They put things in a lot of lakes so they may just let you after some questions and maybe looking to see what and where ? It never hurts to ask .


----------



## Reel Thing

We just tried to get approval to do a boy scout project with left over Christmas trees
They said we couldn't 
Geowol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Gary"outlaw" come on guys... 
hey man if ur really like the name says gitrdone and start fishing  lol


----------



## CARP 104

They really don't want anything in the waterways that wasn't originally there. I think if maybe you take stuff from there and gather it up and drop it in the lake somewhere it wouldn't be as big of a deal. I know for a fact every lake around here (central ohio) has all kinds of stuff people tied to cinder blocks and dropped down there.


----------



## snag

saw a guy at w branch last year at daylight with a made up crappie crib he was stalling at the ramp waiting for me to leave the area,i was poking around for awhile so he backed in saw what he had in his boat it was a big sucker he had about a 17ft boat and this thing filled it up,i did see what bay he went in but didn,t follow him..so make somthing up and go really early and plant it for later use...


----------



## Huntinbull

I would imagine an overnight manuever might be best. Just guessing though. i DO NOT CONDONE BREAKING THE LAW. If you were to do something like that, be sure to NOT use treated wood or anything plywood that may have chemicals. Use natural material as much as possible. Also make sure it wont be a propeller obstruction during different water levels.

Huntinbull


----------



## madcrappiekids

Huntinbull said:


> I would imagine an overnight manuever might be best. Just guessing though. i DO NOT CONDONE BREAKING THE LAW.
> Huntinbull


It's only breaking the law if you get caught....just ask the former IU coach!!!

but i agree about using something that will be safe and not harm boats or lake. Cement blocks (1.29 at Lowes) work good to hold things on the bottom.


----------



## neocats1

Wow. I can't believe so many guys are condoning this. "It's alright as long as you don't get caught", "sneak in at night". Come on guys. I guess snagging saugeyes is ok too "as long as you don't get caught". Hell, no one will know. We don't need a bunch of people trowing home-made structure into our lakes.
The majority probably wouldn't be a problem, but what about the one idiot that wants to see if a big piece of chain link fence will work. There are propers ways to add structure, and if you have permission that would be OK. Otherwise, it's the same as breaking any other law like keeping to many fish or fish that are too small.


----------



## rutty

neocats1 said:


> Wow. I can't believe so many guys are condoning this. "It's alright as long as you don't get caught", "sneak in at night". Come on guys. I guess snagging saugeyes is ok too "as long as you don't get caught". Hell, no one will know. We don't need a bunch of people trowing home-made structure into our lakes.
> The majority probably wouldn't be a problem, but what about the one idiot that wants to see if a big piece of chain link fence will work. There are propers ways to add structure, and if you have permission that would be OK. Otherwise, it's the same as breaking any other law like keeping to many fish or fish that are too small.


I couldn't have said it any better..........If you don't have permission, don't do it.


----------



## JIG

I watched the Ranger at WB make a older fella pick up every piece of trash off the east side of Rock Springs bridge. Took him most the day on his hands and knee's climbing over rocks. Think he threw something out of his truck.(trash) Wouldnt want to think what they would do too ya if ya get caught dumping anything into state waters with out the DNR's OK. You might be in over your head sort of speak. Its federal land just as much as the DNR's.


----------



## Slabslayer

I don't think they give anyone permission. It does happen a lot, sinking structure that is. Like someone mentioned, it's not the responsible fisherman that is the problem. It's the idiot who puts something dangerous in a bad spot where a skier could hit it or it can catch a lower unit. I saw on East Fork just out from the dam side boat dock where someone planted some stakebeds out on the edge on the flat drop off. The top of the bed will be about 6 feet deep when the lake is normal. Problem is, they have the tops cut into a point, or they drove them in upside down. I'd hate to fall on those...If you sink anything, keep it deep or somewhere out of traffic areas. Use plenty of weight, and make sure it is clean and won't polute the water. And oh yeah, don't get caught. I hear it is a steep fine. If done right and safely, I personally don't see a problem with it. Some states will actually send someone from the DNR out with you to sink it or you can go out with them to help. You can see the benefits of properly spaced structure at places like Kentucky Lake, Weiss Lake, the lakes in Mississippi, especially for crappie. But, it's illegal here.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

....Talk about lake structure.... A few years back I was at Mosquito saw a big pile of xmas trees ....asked what they were for....lake structure I was told......We all know the ODNR could do it and I feel very cheap.....If we had the material and asked the fishermen to volunteer one day to put it out ...they would get a great turn out....I am 67 yrs. old and would be there with bells on.....we need more structure for the bait fish to hide in too.....
:F GOOD FISHING GUYS:F


----------



## madcrappiekids

Don't get me wrong, I am not in favor of breaking the law, they are there for a reason and we all benifit from 99% of them. 

I have seen plenty of man made structures on various state waters - either in the dead of winter when the water is down or laying on the ice waiting for the thaw....I just think the most imprtant thing is that they are friendly to the water and the fish


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

:G .....madcrappiekids.....You are correct .....on the ice would have been a great idea......however if the ODNR wanted volunteers I feel they would be surprised as to the turn out......after all this is for us and our kids future...
:F GOOD FISHING GUYS:F


----------

